# Met our daughter today



## Beckyboo3 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello

Sorry haven't posted much recently but been very hectic here !

Just wanted to share with everyone whose been waiting along time for a match please stick with it !! It's been a long journey for us but today we met our daughter   and now we realise why we had the wait otherwise we would never have been matched with this amazing little one.

She is a real poppet, very independent and a little character !! She showed us her toys and kept looking at our photo book then back to us !! She kept looking at the picture of our BS, as though to say where is he !! 

Have to pinch myself this little person will be home with us next Monday.

Beckyboo x


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

That's fantastic news.  enjoy every minute with your daughter


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Becky that is so fantastic, made me cry happy tears reading your post    
Enjoy every moment with your little girl
How old is lo?


----------



## Beckyboo3 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi 

She is 17 months old x


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Congratulations, it's an amazing feeling isn't It!? I clearly remember doing it last year with our son & like you, we began intro's with our second son today. Your heart just melts. Enjoy the rest of intro's and good luck for the future x


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations. Such precious times for you


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Becky that is such a lovely age, enjoy the rest of intros  

Mafergal congrats to you also what a fantastic time  

Hopefully we will be in your place in a few weeks


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Becky - that's great news and good to hear as it gives us hope too. Really hope rest of intros goes well and littl pink will be home with you next week.


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Fab news Beckyboo3. Enjoy your week. Your daughter sounds gorgeous. Good that you put BS in photo album. We were told not to tell BD until after matching panel so shouldn't involve her in photo album. I don't understand so will as SW today when we see her.

X


----------



## Kylie47 (Mar 28, 2013)

Congratulations Beckyboo, she sounds wonderful! Xx


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Perfect... Nothing quite like it X 

Enjoy these precious early days..... The awe never passes x


----------



## Ozzycat (Mar 18, 2013)

Congratulations Betty boo enjoy every minute x


----------



## Beckyboo3 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello

Thought I would give a little update.

Well we just about survived Introductions ! Knew it would be tiring but OMG it was so hard !! The FC lived 70 minutes away which added to our long days especially when we were there 7am to 7pm and being in someone else's house was hard. We had a BS at home and had to juggle his routine and school. DP was ill for two days and I had chronic tooth ache - problems with a wisdom tooth which added to the chaos   

But our daughter is so worth it, each day she amazes us, she has been home two days now and feels like she has always been here. She is getting more confident in her surroundings and loves all her musical toys. When she giggles it just melts my heart. 

Loopylou - did you sort out with your SW re photos of your BD ? Could you leave a few blank pages to add them after Panel ? 

Beckyboo x


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Aaww im so happy for you   congratulations


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Beckyboo3

So lovely to read your post. Your daughter sounds gorgeous. How is your BS with it all?

SW is adament that our BD can't be in DVD or photo album. As we have to hand it over at matching g panel there will be no scope to fit her in after. Really upset about it to be honest. She didn't want us to mention any of it to her until after matxhing. Not sure how we could buy and erect a cot, car seat and other equipment without her noticing. She is 10 not 2. How much was your BS included in intros? We have 1 evening of 2 hours and 1 weekend day for our BD. Not long really but hoping it goes OK.

We meet our AD on 30th Nov.

You must have very excited about Xmas.

L x


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

Loopylou - I have been following this thread and completely disagree with keeping you birth daughter in the dark. How is she going to take it suddenly being sprung on her that she is going to have a sibling - she needs time to digest just like the rest of us! I am adamant that my BS took the changes so well because we drip fed it to him over a period of time so when AD came he had already got his head around it.

How would your SW felt if she went home one night and no one had told her there was someone new living at home and from today she needs to love this new person like family - however no one felt it necessary to make a feel included on any decisions to change her life! Can you bring a picture of your BD to matching panel and bring up your concern in a way that somehow doesn't blame the SW so if all agree you can quickly add BD to any album? Maybe it won't be as polished as you would have liked but at least she would be there.


----------



## Beckyboo3 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi

I have to agree with Tictoc and I feel very sorry for you Loopylou with having such a strict SW. Our SW came and saw our BS before Marching Panel and had to submit a report. One of the questions we were asked at Panel was how does our son feel about it ? Also we did a Build a Bear and recorded our voices which was very popular with the Panel and our daughter pressed the button a lot when we visited. 

Do you just have contact with your SW ? Is there a Family finding team or the child's SW you could ask ? 

Our introductions started on the Monday and our son came on the Thursday afternoon to the FC's house and on the Saturday the FC came to our house in the afternoon and on the Sunday our LO came all day to our house. 

Our son has been very good but there has been a few tears ! Just little things like forgetting to shut the stair gates and when she is napping to be a bit quiet  

Beckyboo x


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks Becky Boo and Tictoc 

I agree. We have drip fed info and our SW wasn't  very happy but like you say you can't  hide it and would it be far,  no it wouldn't. She is a nice lady but we feel she likes to have the upper hand  and if she can provide negative comments about things,  she will. To be honest I wish we had the child's  SW as she is lovely but you can't  choose.

I will leave a blank space and take a photo of our BD to put in. That is a good idea.

Thanks ladies. 

Xxx


----------

